# Deadband



## kiestumpe (31 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe hier einen INAT-OPC-Server im Einsatz und auch eine Client von denen.
In der Group habe ich für deadband einen Wert von 1 eingeben.
SPS seitig erzeuge ich einen Wert der um 100 +/-1 schwankt.

Das Totband scheint jedoch keinen Einfluss auf das Updaten des Wertes zu haben, da dieser sich ständig ändert !?
Habe ich da was vergessen, oder kann der OPC-Server das einfach nicht?

kiestumpe


----------



## Question_mark (31 Januar 2007)

Hallo,



			
				kiestumpe schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich da was vergessen, oder kann der OPC-Server das einfach nicht?


Ich kenne den INAT OPC-Server nicht im Detail. Aber selbst der SimaticNet OPC-Server unterstützt das Deadband auch nicht. Daher wird Deine Vermutung schon richtig sein, aber besser noch mal beim Hersteller nachfragen.
OPC-Server müssen nicht zwingend alle definierten Schnittstellen implementiert haben, Deadband gehört zu den "freiwilligen" Interfaces. Allerdings sollte der OPC-Client dann "Deadband not supported by OPC-Server" oder sowas ähnliches zurückgeben.
Wahrscheinlich wirst Du das Deadband in Deiner Anwendung implementieren müssen ....

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## minimik (14 Februar 2007)

Um Deadband zu unterstuetzen muessen Engineeringunits, EUHigh und EULow vorhanden sein.
Wenn diese nicht als OPC Properties am Item/Tag haengen wird keine Deadbandberechnung durchgefuehrt.

In einem Wettbewerbsprodukt ist diese Funktionalitaet in der bald kommenden Version enthalten.

Gruss
Mike


----------



## afk (14 Februar 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Allerdings sollte der OPC-Client dann "Deadband not supported by OPC-Server" oder sowas ähnliches zurückgeben.


Soweit ich mich erinnere, "schluckt" der SimaticNET OPC-Server eine Deadband-Angabe ohne zu murren, er verwertet sie nur einfach nicht. Woher soll der Client dann wissen, daß er eine Meldung ausgeben soll ?


Gruß Axel


----------



## minimik (14 Februar 2007)

Deadband wird nur auf Items mit entsprechenden Properties angewendet. Diese sind aber zur Zeit des Gruppenanlegens (Deadband ist ein Gruppenparameter, zumindest bei OPC DA2.0x)  noch nicht vorhanden. Somit macht eine Fehlermeldung und Information auch keinen Sinn.
Es heist auch in der Spec '...A server which does not support deadband should return an error (OPC_E_DEADBANDNOTSUPPORTED)...'

Wenn es ein OPC Server also grundsaetzlich nicht unterstuetzt, dann macht es Sinn. Der SimaticNET OPC Server koennte es aber in anderen Auspraegungen (PROFINET, PROFIBUS ...) unterstuetzen.
Was mit INAT ist, weiss ich nicht....


----------



## Question_mark (24 Februar 2007)

*Deadband not supported*

Hallo,



			
				afk schrieb:
			
		

> Woher soll der Client dann wissen, daß er eine Meldung ausgeben soll ?



Ich denke mal, weil er vom Server eine Fehlermeldung  OPC_E_DEADBANDNOTSUPPORTED erhält ...
Aber eigentlich bin ich heute zu faul, um das auszuprobieren  

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## afk (25 Februar 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, weil er vom Server eine Fehlermeldung  OPC_E_DEADBANDNOTSUPPORTED erhält ...
> Aber eigentlich bin ich heute zu faul, um das auszuprobieren


Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, dann hat nicht mal der OPCScout von Siemens eine entsprechende Meldung gebracht, und andere OPC-Clients, die ich gestestet habe, auch nicht. Ob das nun daran liegt, daß das Deadband beim initialisieren der Gruppe festgelegt wird, und die Meldung erst mit der Quality des Items zurückgegeben wird, oder daran, daß es sich dabei ja nicht wirklich um eine "Bad-Quality" des Item-Wertes handelt, und darum von den Clients ignoriert wird, oder ob der OPC-Server den Fehler einfach nicht zurückmeldet, das hat mich damals ehrlich gesagt auch nicht weiter interessiert.

Aber falls Du Du morgen mehr Lust hast, das mal auszuprobieren, ich wäre jetzt an dem Ergebnis doch auch interessiert. 


Gruß Axel


----------

